# 16 year old high schooler sets world record



## Magnus82 (Aug 16, 2016)

Amazing this 152lb high-schooler clean and jerked 400lbs. Be nice to have for the next Olympics 

http://www.menshealth.com/fitness/cj-cummings-freak-of-fitness


----------



## Sully (Aug 16, 2016)

That's fantastic. Good for him.


----------



## big_rich (Aug 30, 2016)

Damn impressive


----------



## srd1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow that's crazy imagine where he's gonna be when he's 25 if he keeps focused.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 16, 2016)

Strong kid with a bright future if he sticks with it.


----------



## *Bio* (Oct 2, 2016)

That's Bad Ass!  I'll be rooting for him all the way!!


----------



## gh0st (Oct 24, 2016)

Kids got a future for sure! World needs plenty of powerlifter...lol. i useto think that powerlifting was a cop out for those who couldnt hack it bodybuilding. until i got real tight with two of them lol


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 2, 2016)

Very strong kid, impressive!


----------



## odin (Oct 23, 2017)

Old thread but really impressive!


----------



## striffe (Oct 23, 2017)

Twice as strong as me!


----------

